# I Have the new 120 page owners handbook for euro cars



## knobber (Feb 8, 2009)

I won on flebay the Nissan Sales Team Pack, which contains various info plus a propossed 120 page owners handbook for UK spec cars.
If I could work out how to post it I would!!!


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah you was bidding on it too lol


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*The Good, the bad and the Ugly!*



knobber said:


> I won on flebay the Nissan Sales Team Pack, which contains various info plus a propossed 120 page owners handbook for UK spec cars.
> If I could work out how to post it I would!!!


Great. What are then good bits? Spill the beans, old chap! :runaway:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Does it say how often it needs servicing??


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh good - we can start a list of questions........


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

How long before someone asks the VDC question?

haha

Doh!!!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

is there a VDC question?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

knobber said:


> If I could work out how to post it I would!!!


easy, put it in an envelope, put this address on the front


GTR Owners Club
P.O.Box 43519
Putney
London
SW15 3WB

, stick a stamp on in

and drop it in a nearby post box 

mook


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

just 120 pages??? Is it just the "warranty policy" for the VDC switch :nervous:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont read manuals - they are for gurls.....

I just try all the switches until I find the ones that work best.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WoREoD said:


> I dont read manuals - they are for gurls.....
> 
> I just try all the switches until I find the ones that work best.....


and that alone, is why you'll never be James Bond 

mook


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

If i remember right cos i was bidding on this too - the manual is a PDF so it could be hosted and downloaded.
Would make a few peeps happy around here thats for sure


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> I dont read manuals - they are for gurls.....
> 
> I just try all the switches until I find the ones that work best.....


Wouldn't try that in the GTR, as you might hit vdc and invalidate the warranty

Is this manual like the DVD the guys get in the US?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Wouldn't try that in the GTR, as you might hit vdc and invalidate the warranty


Hasn't the VDC switch been relabelled to "Warranty"? :bawling:

(Yet another thread joins the VDC Warranty trail..........)


----------



## knobber (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All
The format is pdf the owners hand book, I am not sure how to upload and host. but I have no problem e-mailing the pdf to people or someone who can host etc for everyone to view.
Thier is also some video, sounds pictures as well.
Also as part of the pack was sale's stuff to tell the sales people how to sell the strong points of this R35 GTR over the R8, 911 and BMW. How to test drive and demonstrate various parts etc.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Me wants this PDF


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

hi, i can send you a pm with details how and where to upload the pdf. then there would be a link for everybody to download it...


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Statto! Statto !*



knobber said:


> Hi All
> The format is pdf the owners hand book, I am not sure how to upload and host. but I have no problem e-mailing the pdf to people or someone who can host etc for everyone to view.
> Thier is also some video, sounds pictures as well.
> Also as part of the pack was sale's stuff to tell the sales people how to sell the strong points of this R35 GTR over the R8, 911 and BMW. How to test drive and demonstrate various parts etc.


Sounds great. A real find. :squintdan

Looking forward to your kewl post, when it comes. :smokin:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

enthusiast buys manual then posts first thread :chairshot


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

d'oh


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

knobber said:


> Hi All
> The format is pdf the owners hand book, I am not sure how to upload and host. but I have no problem e-mailing the pdf to people or someone who can host etc for everyone to view.
> Thier is also some video, sounds pictures as well.
> Also as part of the pack was sale's stuff to tell the sales people how to sell the strong points of this R35 GTR over the R8, 911 and BMW. How to test drive and demonstrate various parts etc.


does it demonstrate launching the car with VDC off?


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm intersted to the manual... Can you mail me it? Thanks


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I am interested in the manuals too, actually, I think everybody is interested... 
If you could mail te manuals it would be very nice...
If you post the manuals, I think it would be easier for you...


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

yesterday i told knobbers how to upload the file to my iDisk, so everybody can download it - now we just have to wait until he reads his pm :clap:
thanks knobbers for uploading the pdf :thumbsup:


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

Can we get a link to the pdf docs?


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

of course that´s the reason why i asked knobbers to put it to the iDisk 
but the file is not yet uploaded... I will post the link as soon as I have it!


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Hopefully he reads it soon.

Cant wait 

@actler dont forget the "other" Forum


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

hi sayen! nice to see you!

no, i won´t


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

same here - pm'd him to say i would get it hosted for him but as yet not heard from him :nervous:


----------



## knobber (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All
Sorry for the delay.
The problem I am having is the hand book is 13MB on its own, and the other items on the memory stick total 49MB.
The most I can e-mail is 8MB, so any ideas what to do?


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Read your PM, and you'll have your answer...


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

knobber said:


> Hi All
> Sorry for the delay.
> The problem I am having is the hand book is 13MB on its own, and the other items on the memory stick total 49MB.
> The most I can e-mail is 8MB, so any ideas what to do?


Host the all pack here for example

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## knobber (Feb 8, 2009)

I Have just uploaded the file. to Alex.

Lets hope you can all read it soon, I shall try and upload the other items also on the memory stick.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi There - did you upload it to the megaupload link?...if so, I think you need to supply us with a url to download it - there doesn't seem to be any way to find your file without it...?

Good work, by the way!

Guy


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Try to ZIP it...maybe it will help


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if ita PDF its likely already compressed


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

knobber said:


> I Have just uploaded the file. to Alex.
> 
> Lets hope you can all read it soon, I shall try and upload the other items also on the memory stick.


Why don't you post the link? :nervous:


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

because he doesnt have the link 
here it is...
http://files.me.com/gtr/0hslai

and this is the link to the Quick Reference Guide!
files.me.com/gtr/lky7vl

Thanks, well done knobbers!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

atcler said:


> because he doesnt have the link
> here it is...
> http://files.me.com/gtr/0hslai
> 
> ...


Thank you man!!!

PS: There're other manuals or just this two pdf?


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

you´re welcome! thanks to knobbers for uploading the files!!
:clap:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks to knobber and all those who helped. Just got two months to learn it now! Is there a test later?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks for that.

Would be great to see the sales pack stuff though as well.


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

i recognized that the pdf is a draft last update was November 08 :nervous:

but the quick reference guide is dated Jan, 19th 2009


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

okay, another change... its only the MFD handbook... :bawling:
probably knobbers also has the cars handbook and wants to share it?!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

atcler said:


> okay, another change... its only the MFD handbook... :bawling:
> probably knobbers also has the cars handbook and wants to share it?!


MFD?


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

MFD = Multi Function Display


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Interestingly no sections on the transmission/ESP switches!!

Probably being rewritten!!

David

PS Thanks for getting this on the forum.


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

the manual is only for the MFD, the Multi Function Display, nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Usdm DVD manual posted sometime ago , elsewhere on here, is better.
Tks for posting anyway!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for that. Bluetooth confirmed:clap:
Lets hope nissan make the graphics legible on the final quick ref guide...

Would also be great to see the sales comparison stuff.


Paul


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

yes, i´m still waiting for knobbers reply in my mailbox


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Many thanks for posting that. What is a tire.....d'oh why use american spellings for a european manual? Actually on the subject of americanisms...looks like if we want readouts in mph on mfd then we have to have temperature in fahrenheit. Also it says U.S. units: mpg.......they have a different gallon over there so it won't compare directly to our concept of mpg. Actually to be fair it sounds like this is a work in progress although some of our cars have already been built. None of this will really affect my enjoyment of the car though.....probably too busy enjoying the driving to have time to stare at the mfd


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

dont see any compact flash slot.

Does this mean music has to be loaded by CD only?


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> dont see any compact flash slot.
> 
> Does this mean music has to be loaded by CD only?


This was discussed somewhere before, i believe music has to be loaded from the CD, this could take some time :bawling:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

However unless I am mistaken it looks like as well as CD format it will also accept a CD in MP3 or WMA format? So at least you will be able to get a good number of tracks on each upload session.


Rich


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> However unless I am mistaken it looks like as well as CD format it will also accept a CD in MP3 or WMA format? So at least you will be able to get a good number of tracks on each upload session.
> 
> 
> Rich


Looks like you cannot record MP3/WMA CDs though: 

"The following CDs can be recorded in the Music
Box hard drive audio system.
. CDs *without* MP3/WMA files
. Hybrid Compact Disc Digital Audio (Hybrid
CD-DA) specification in Super Audio CDs
. Compact Disc Digital Audio (CD-DA) specification
in CD-Extras
. First session of multisession disc"


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Thanks for that. Bluetooth confirmed:clap:
> 
> 
> Paul


I really hope so but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> I really hope so but I'll believe it when I see it.


do you mean bluetooth on a non-satnav car? i doubt it!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The non-navs do have bluetooth built in but apparently not marketed as a feature of the car on the spec sheets.

Go figure!

Apprently NUK will not guarantee full BT connectivity in a non-nav like music and phone book upload, but hands free receipt of calls will work as will voice dialling if your phone has the labels set.

D


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

kevinsmart said:


> Looks like you cannot record MP3/WMA CDs though:



Thought it was too good to be true.  So they drop the compact flash, it will play MP3 / WMA, but you can only record to the Hard Drive from a CD. If this was anyone other than Nissan I would have said unbelieveable...


Rich


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

And no ipod connectivity.

Even a £8k fiesta gets that......!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> And no ipod connectivity.
> 
> Even a £8k fiesta gets that......!


the audio situation is pants

my wife transferred some of my CDs to itunes and threw the rest away, and it looks like you can't even load MP3 via CD:bawling:

hopefully my ipod fm transmitter thingy will work though


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Even in the Japanese cars, you couldn't transfer from MP3 CDs to the HDD, only Audio CDs could be ripped. I think this was a licencing/RIAA issue.

You did however have the CF card that could play MP3 files.

The main gripe is that the JDM spec lacked a proper "ipod" connection though. You could add an AUX line (and video) input or use BT A2DP adaptor, but nothing like the US spec iPod connectivity which allows you to even navigate through the iPod menus (Albums/Artists/Playlists etc) using the touchscreen.

Did anyone manage to install the US iPod connectivity kit (in the middle arm rest compartment) on JDM cars?


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Has everyone watched these yet?
The GT-R Electronic Quick Reference Guide:
GT-R Electronic Reference Guide - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

certainly did and as a result I will know how the gear lever works:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

use software like nero to convert MP3's to music CDs

the GTR rips these with no problems

yes you have lost some info along the way but its a car not a Linn...

If you have Bose speakers is mush anyway

R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> use software like nero to convert MP3's to music CDs
> 
> the GTR rips these with no problems
> 
> ...


is the bose system poor?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I've only heard it twice and its very close to the standard I have

the speakers are way to shallow to be any good. I wasn't going to pay 700quid for nasty speakers. Bose have a poor rep too.

the head unit is the same for both

still researching speakers to replace them now

R


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Can the DVD+R with burned MP3s be played?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Can the DVD+R with burned MP3s be played?


not tried that or made a DVD sized Music CD yet so it could rip it

R


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> Can the DVD+R with burned MP3s be played?


The manual contained in this thread has the info...

AUDIO 2-5

Supports only cd, cd-r, cd-rw


As for the GTR not being a Linn...

All I would have expected would have been a small piece of technology which has been around for many years and is a standard feature in cars of significently lower value and prestige.

I never thought that would be too much to ask for in a £55k car (or at least a cost option!)


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> not tried that or made a DVD sized Music CD yet so it could rip it
> 
> R


Not a DVD music (audio) disc, a DVD with MP3s on it...normal Joliet Nero burned...


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

slowly it´s going off-topic here - i am still hoping that knobber uploads the european gt-r manual...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> Not a DVD music (audio) disc, a DVD with MP3s on it...normal Joliet Nero burned...


Suzafan, he didnt say a DVD audio disc. He said a DVD sized music CD.

i.e. A DVD burnt with mp3's on it, rather than a cd with mp3's.

Anyway, read my post, this thread and the manual which has been uploaded.

*CD's only.....*


----------

